
$1 Low-Power RISC-V MCU - childintime
https://www.cnx-software.com/2019/08/23/gigadevice-gd32v-risc-v-mcu-development-board/
======
childintime
The slide says it uses the Bumblebee core, which seems to be an Andes design:

[https://www.eetasia.com/news/article/18111601-hope-for-
risc-...](https://www.eetasia.com/news/article/18111601-hope-for-risc-v-in-
china)

------
childintime
It has a nice set of peripherals: USB, CAN, 2x I2S, 12b 3MHz ADC with 2x..256x
oversampling (on 16 pins), 12b DAC. It seems the wait for an affordable RISC-V
MCU is over.

------
childintime
It is said Rust runs on RISC-V. Is the toolchain really ready for production?

